# air problems



## carz (Jul 5, 2006)

I have a problem getting my humidity to 60%. the best i can do is achieve lower 40%. I am using a 4x3x8 closet. in the closet door i have two 4'' inline  fans . one for intake in the bottom right side of the door and one for exhaust in the upper left side of the door. there is a fan on the left side of the room that directs the intake air over the top of the canopy and toward the exhaust fan.   i have a compact 1 gallon humidifier that i put in the room. the humidity went up about one percent. i added a bucket of water and the humidity stayed the same. I am using brand new gauges  this is an active hydro system.I am using a sun systems t-5 light about 11'' above the canopy on a watering cycle 3 times a day from a drip system for 15 minutes per time. the plants are at about 6.0 ph. they are in rockwool and about 5wks old. the reason i know something is wrong is because the leaves dry up and turn brown and die from the edges in and upward growth has come to a halt. they grew very fast until the 3rd week.  the only thing that i can figure is the humidity because it seems like the only stat that is out of limits . can anyone help or have any ideas


----------



## HGB (Jul 6, 2006)

are you in flower ?


----------



## Hick (Jul 6, 2006)

..I live in a pretty "dry" climate. _Very_ seldom am I able to achieve anything above 40% RH. Even though 40+ is 'recommended' as ideal for mj, it isn't a 'requirement'. MJ will grow just fine in much drier environment. I doubt that is the problem.
I'm not a water-farmer, but posting you nutrient/feeding schedule might help the hydro-heads here dignose a  bit better. Also, what are your temps at plant top level? Are the leaves curling up or down?..


----------



## Mutt (Jul 6, 2006)

I also compared your PH to the PH chart for hydro. I attached it here for you. seems you may be a little too high. 6.0 is on the edge of a lock-out. but I'm not a hydro guy. Just trying to help but would still wait until you here from some hydro guys.
I'll co-sign hicks statment as well. I have been lucky once and had a whole whopping 35% once. I was thrilled. Never got any higher though. still pumped out some great bud. 

P.S. can one of the mods move this over to either the sick plants and problems section or the hydro section so the hydro guys will spot it? thanks dudes.


----------



## Weeddog (Jul 6, 2006)

change your water, if you havent allready.  dont over feed them.  its not a humidity problem.  40% is fine.  if you are in flower, ph 6.0 will be ok as it will drop during flower.  i would start by changing the water to a fresh solution.

would help to know what type system you are using?  rockwool has also been known to give problems?


----------



## carz (Jul 6, 2006)

i am in veg stages. I have been using a botanicare feed program. is this my problem. it says at the first week of veg, after they would no longer be considered seedlings to start with 1.5 teaspoons per gallon. every week after that it doubles. week 2 is 3 teaspoons per gallon. week 3 is 5-6 teaspoons per gallon. week 4 goes back to 3 teaspoons. then week 4 is the start of flowering and use of bloom nutrient. i am using the pure blend pro products by botanicare. is this my problem? Any one have a good feeding program for the nutrients i have? any suggestions?


----------



## carz (Jul 6, 2006)

the edges of the leaves are curling up. all the leaves start to die from the bottom of the plant and works its way up to the top


----------



## carz (Jul 6, 2006)

temp is in the lower 80's


----------



## carz (Jul 6, 2006)

this is a ebb and flow system


----------



## carz (Jul 6, 2006)

Few more things... I noticed water evaporates from the resavoir tank very quickly.  Two gallons about every seven days, and im guessing this would mess with nutrient concentration.  How big a factor might that play?  Is there a way to prevent this water from evaporating so quickly?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 7, 2006)

carz said:
			
		

> Few more things... I noticed water evaporates from the resavoir tank very quickly. Two gallons about every seven days, and im guessing this would mess with nutrient concentration. How big a factor might that play? Is there a way to prevent this water from evaporating so quickly?


Hey carz! I can figure out your problem. First, I'm a tad confused. In your earlier post in this thread, you say "on a watering cycle 3 times a day from a drip system for 15 minutes per time.", but in a later post, you say it's an ebb and flow system.

Are you using both a drip and ebb and flow or what? In a drip system with a RH of anything less than 75%, watering 3 times in 24 hours for only 15 minutes is not enough moisture. I think your plants are starving for water. I would double check your solution in the reservoir to adjust pH and once it's right, increase your feeding schedule to feed once every two hours for 30 minutes. Watch your plants very carefully for the first several feedings to make sure the nutrient isn't the problem burning the plants. I don't think it is, but it's a good idea to watch closely. If your problem is that you haven't been giving them enough water, then the problem should go away in 2 to 3 days completely. If some of the leafs were damaged too bad to repair themselves, I would trim the damaged leafs off the plant if it's only a few. If the problem persists, try backing off on the strength of your nutes. Some strains just can't handle what others can.

Let me know what type of system you have and get back with me on how your plants are doing please.

Your reservoir should be covered. This will prevent evaporation almost totally. At that humidity, you're going to lose water through plant usage and evaporation at the plant site. When my plants are about 3 feet tall in a four plant hydro system, they use 2 gallons of water a day as the transpiration rate. Make sure you measure accurately on your nutes and replenish the nutes in the reservoir on a daily basis. This will help with your pH as well.

Good luck man!


----------

